

Offer HN: I'll review your Product/UX for free (for my blog) - martinshen

I'm looking to do a weekly review of a small startup's UX/Product for a blog series I'm trying to do.<p>Why I can help with your design?
- I'm the cofounder of and do design of a little SF startup, UpOut.com
- 3 years running a small web design shop building 100+ projects (and countless more mockups)
- I occasionally consult for UX for a handsome fee<p>...still reading?<p>I haven't firmed up the exact bits and pieces of the review; Likely, I'll go through the main bits of the site and provide a fairly detailed description of tweaks with a heavy focus on conversions. If you're interested in getting reviewed, please reach out to me at my email by clicking on my username.<p>Why am I doing this?
Running UpOut full time means I only design for one site. I want to do a small series to practice my skills.
======
martinshen
I'm also considering doing a review series: I'll go more in depth with sites
that implement some of my modifications. I'll require the sites I do this with
to provide analytics for me so I can help more functionally.

For the current reviews, I think I've decided on an outline:

General: \- HOW I SEE THE PRODUCT VISION \- PRODUCT/UX GOALS: Customer type \-
DESIGN CHOICES

\---

STRIPPING: things that need to be removed + why \- Elements that take away
from the goal

SMALL CHANGES: under 20 hours of work \- HTML/CSS changes \- Image aliasing +
fixes \- Basic JS \- Small structural (moving partials, page order)

MEDIUM CHANGES: under 10 days of work \- Adding fancy stuff (unlimited scroll,
timed pop ups etc.) \- Page structure

LARGE CHANGES + ADD ONS: Big picture stuff \- Large feature
improvements/modifications \- Future goals

\---

Let me know if there is a preferred method to UX feedback. I plan to spend no
more than an 1.5 hours to 2 hours on each startup review

------
aymeric
Please, I would love to have more feedback on <http://weekplan.net>.

Sacha Greif organized a design roundtable about WeekPlan a few weeks ago:
<http://blog.folyo.me/design-roundtable-weekplan/>

I would love to hear your advices on "how I could increase the perceived value
of the product".

Thanks!

------
xackpot
Martin, what an awesome thing to do to help us. I considered myself a designer
until my brain got blocked churning out new design ideas and now I can surely
use some feedback and help on my site and mobile app. I am looking for
feedback on my project at <http://www.findero.us>. Thanks a bunch.

------
mikejarema
Martin,

Sounds quite generous of you! I'd love to take you up on it for one of my side
projects: domainsforfriends.com

The tool is still pre-launch, but I've got nothing stopping curious visitors
from checking it out.

Anyways, if you're interested, shoot me an email, it's listed on the welcome
page for the site.

Mike

------
polyfractal
This isn't a startup, but I wouldn't mind some feedback on my side project:
<http://comparerc.com>

I haven't really launched it except to a handful of people, so traffic is
basically zero. Email in my profile if you're interested. Thanks!

------
MattBearman
I'd love some professional UX feedback on my startup BugMuncher
(<http://bugmuncher.com>).

The website design is off the shelf from themeforest, but I've already
customized it a bit, so any feedback there would also be awesome.

------
jridgway
I'd like some feedback on the project I'm working on. I'm finishing some UI
work right now, when I update the apk on the Marketplace I'll definitely hit
you up, thanks man.

------
tpae
Please review our start up based in South Korea. <http://nboon.com>

We're constantly benchmarking sites in U.S.

------
rajatgarg
I will love to have you provide feedback on SocialAppsHQ -
<https://www.socialappshq.com>

